# Replacement Mk1 parcel shelf clips



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I've got a few pairs of these replacement clips for the Mk 1 parcel shelf, which are prone to failure:



And the new parts:



I'll try to upload a better pic later. They're made by additive manufacturing (in black ABS plastic the same material as the original clips). I went down this route because a new parcel shelf is around £150 from the main dealer as far as I remember, and used ones in unknown condition are still £50 or thereabouts from ebay etc.

The fix is DIY and requires some fettling from you. Here's the how-to:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=988265&p=5776929#p5776929

I've got 9 clips available now, prices (including postage) are:

£6 for a pair
£4 for one

Postage will be Royal Mail non-tracked, so the cost of a second class stamp unless you request otherwise at your own cost. PM me to order. Once these are gone I'll update and then if there is continued interest I'll order some more in once there's further sufficient interest.


----------



## richardc-s (May 15, 2015)

Will fitting these stop the infuriating parcel shelf rattle?!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No, for that you have to split the shelf and silicone the seam where the two halves join.


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

Still available?


----------



## Tjr130 (May 28, 2016)

Have you got any left?


----------



## iscqda (Jun 5, 2016)

Would like to buy clips. Can you advise how to pay etc thanks


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes, still available and PMs sent.

Edit, if you need these best to PM me. I don't visit the site very often but do check my emails so a PM's more likely to reach me quickly.


----------



## dimpelman (May 12, 2016)

Hi there! you still got a pair for me? I like to send a pm but i have not enough posts (yet) :mrgreen:


----------

